# Going crazy



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

I just don't know which way to turn. Went to marriage counselor yesterday, who said I was depressed...which I already knew. I am just going crazy. I want to move out of here, but have no where to go and cannot afford to, so I am stuck in a house with a man I do not want to be around. Can someone give me tips on how to not go crazy in a house where there is no talking or communication of any kind. I work from home so I am here pretty much 24/7, although thankfully he works during the day. I am ready to loose my mind. I cry all the time. I was put on an antidepressant but just started taking it a few days ago. I just need some ideas on how to cope. I really have no friends and just don't know what to do. Thanks for reading if any of this made sense.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Bless your heart! I'm kinda in the same boat as you....I am existing in a home w/a man I don't want to be with but for the sake of my child. All the while, I've been losing my sanity! 

Do you have children?

I can share a couple of things I've been doing that's helped:

1. You're already in counceling, so that's the first thing I did.
2. Join a gym or start walking (that's why I asked if you had children) You will feel alot better about yourself and be able to release some stress etc
3. Write....write down your feelings and keep a record of what's happening.
4. Make a plan: If you want out, you will have to make some plans and save...if you want more info on this, inbox me, would be happy to share! 

Hang in there...I'm here if you need me!

M


----------



## heavenleigh (Sep 13, 2010)

First of all, thanks for answering. I have one child. He is 24 and lives here. The only reason I can't get out is because of the financial situation. I am 45 and have been with him over 26 years. I am just so tired of all the crap. He acts like he could care less about me and whether he spends time with me. There is no affection at all between us. As they say, I don't know where the love has gone. I have gone to stay with my sister a couple of days, but always have to come back home because I work from here. It is just a bad situation and I am going insane living here with him. Thanks for letting me vent. It has been a bad couple of months, and I am at my wits end. I see other men who do stuff for their wives and would protect them against anything, but mine would throw me in front of him to protect himself which really makes me sad. Well anyways, thanks again. If you need to talk just PM me back.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with JustaGirl.
You have to do something for yourself. The counseling is the best place to start.
Do you have joint checking accounts?
Is it a possibility to move your home based business?
Do you go to church?
When was the last time you visited a museum or watched the sunrise/sunset?
I would try to find a way to maximize work at home when your husband is at work. When he's home, find another place to be for a while.
Is your income from your business being put somewhere that he can't get to? If not, do that now.

I feel for you, keep your chin up, keep hope alive.


----------

